# blending new to old clearcoat question



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

How do you guys keep the over spray to a minimum when doing a spot repair? Here's what I do.....

I tape around the area that needs the body work. It remains taped up until after I spray the primer. 
Then I wetsand the area extending into the existing paint. 
After that I cover the car and spray the base and clear. After that I get over spray on the panel as I blend. I don't tape it cause I'll have a line to deal with. Lets just say I'm working on a Hood. 

How do you guys do it? Im not an expert and looking for advice


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

Reverse masking is the way I've used. Put your tape and paper like you going to cover the area to be fixed then pull it back Over to expose the repair area. This will give you a blend that you can cut and buff without having a line from masking tape. Picture at bottom of this link...

http://books.google.com/books?id=zh...a=X&ei=peVuUImPH7C_2QX32YGoCQ&ved=0CFQQ6AEwCA


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

wuddup kak>!..............just put straight reducer in the gun and spray it on the fresh clear and it will melt it,do not buff the blend edge afterwards.they do sell products just for this,but the reducer works decently enough.i preffer to blend paint and clear the entire panel whenever possible.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the photo impala Max. I'm gonna try that. 

What's up boss hawg. Ill try that to sometime. I'm painting the quarter panel of a Yukon and wanting to avoid doing all of it you know.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

after you spray the paint shoot a few hands of clear then on the last one epty your gun and with the little clear left in it add the reducer and shoot that then cut & buff


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't have a buffer yet and Prolly wont for awhile.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> I don't have a buffer yet and Prolly wont for awhile.




Not sure if you have a store where your at called (harbor freight tools) they have one for 20-30$ that's a good starter


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to look for one thanks


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Feather the blend edge out in steps,1000,1500,then 3000 trizact,when you start your blend edge,take the clear,reduce 50/50 with reducer pray out your edge,then again with 50 /50 reduction,finally with straight reducer(leave yourself lots of room),let cure fully,then hit it with trizact to level it out(it'll be a little pebbly)and finish with a polish,invisible blend.
We use this method all the time at work,you'll be an expert at invisible blends after a couple tries if you use these steps.


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Back mask and blender homie


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Blender, rm hr50 is the shit, but spot repairs on a hood? Forget that just clear the whole panel, only reason to blend clear is on a sail panel in my opinion


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

6Deuced said:


> Blender, rm hr50 is the shit, but spot repairs on a hood? Forget that just clear the whole panel, only reason to blend clear is on a sail panel in my opinion


yep , what he said .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Feather the blend edge out in steps,1000,1500,then 3000 trizact,when you start your blend edge,take the clear,reduce 50/50 with reducer pray out your edge,then again with 50 /50 reduction,finally with straight reducer(leave yourself lots of room),let cure fully,then hit it with trizact to level it out(it'll be a little pebbly)and finish with a polish,invisible blend.
> We use this method all the time at work,you'll be an expert at invisible blends after a couple tries if you use these steps.


thanks alot


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

6Deuced said:


> Blender, rm hr50 is the shit, but spot repairs on a hood? Forget that just clear the whole panel, only reason to blend clear is on a sail panel in my opinion


yeah the Hood was just an example, I'm actually working on the quarter panels on my denali after installing a steel rollpan. But that's where I want to blend.... the sail panels


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Feather the blend edge out in steps,1000,1500,then 3000 trizact,when you start your blend edge,take the clear,reduce 50/50 with reducer pray out your edge,then again with 50 /50 reduction,finally with straight reducer(leave yourself lots of room),let cure fully,then hit it with trizact to level it out(it'll be a little pebbly)and finish with a polish,invisible blend.
> We use this method all the time at work,you'll be an expert at invisible blends after a couple tries if you use these steps.


That's a ridiculous method you know it's 2012 right? They make a blending solvent for that. Lol
800 to the blend area, then pre polish the blend area with 3m extra cut compound or any aggressive cut compound.
Spray your clear right to the end of your sanded area, then after your last coat spray a little blending solvent over the blend edge, it will melt right in, especially if you use RM hr50, I use ppg clear at work but always keep some hr50 for my blends, after the clear has dried overnight you can hand polish with 3m machine glaze or equivalent. I never wetsand over a blend


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

6Deuced said:


> That's a ridiculous method you know it's 2012 right? They make a blending solvent for that. Lol
> 800 to the blend area, then pre polish the blend area with 3m extra cut compound or any aggressive cut compound.
> Spray your clear right to the end of your sanded area, then after your last coat spray a little blending solvent over the blend edge, it will melt right in, especially if you use RM hr50, I use ppg clear at work but always keep some hr50 for my blends, after the clear has dried overnight you can hand polish with 3m machine glaze or equivalent. I never wetsand over a blend


\
WE have blending solvent,but reducer works just as well,I work for a dealership and have done this on every model immaginable up to new cadillacs fresh off the auto transport(yes they do get stone chips and road rash from irresponsible drivers),I pride myself on TRUE invisible blends,my method may have more steps,but it works WELL,in these instances i'll take the extra time to make it perfect,the flat rate mentality has to take a backseat.
You can skip the wetsanding over the blend edge,but I find you spend more time polishing,and i hate polishing.
At the end of the day,everyone fucks a little different,the final outcome is what matters,just sharing what works for me.
This is the problem with this site,everyones personal method is the "only method",there's aspects of your method I don't like,you don't hear me shitting on it:run::finger:


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> \
> WE have blending solvent,but reducer works just as well,I work for a dealership and have done this on every model immaginable up to new cadillacs fresh off the auto transport(yes they do get stone chips and road rash from irresponsible drivers),I pride myself on TRUE invisible blends,my method may have more steps,but it works WELL,in these instances i'll take the extra time to make it perfect,the flat rate mentality has to take a backseat.
> You can skip the wetsanding over the blend edge,but I find you spend more time polishing,and i hate polishing.
> At the end of the day,everyone fucks a little different,the final outcome is what matters,just sharing what works for me.
> This is the problem with this site,everyones personal method is the "only method",there's aspects of your method I don't like,you don't hear me shitting on it:run::finger:


 I do a lot of dealership work they always want every thing cheap than bitch about the quality I always try to put my best foot forward but sometimes something will slip I had a guy ask me to spot a area on top of a new dodge dually right about eye level I told him the cost of the spot plus clearing the whole bed side guy acted like I was crazy I don't like burning clear that high I'm afraid it won't melt that we'll guess I need to explore some of these other methods


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

A.FLORES2425 said:


> I do a lot of dealership work they always want every thing cheap than bitch about the quality I always try to put my best foot forward but sometimes something will slip I had a guy ask me to spot a area on top of a new dodge dually right about eye level I told him the cost of the spot plus clearing the whole bed side guy acted like I was crazy I don't like burning clear that high I'm afraid it won't melt that we'll guess I need to explore some of these other methods


It's surprising how cheap they can be,this frustrates the hell outta me as we'll,don't want to spend a few hundred on a 65000 vehicle makes me shake my head some days.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> It's surprising how cheap they can be,this frustrates the hell outta me as we'll,don't want to spend a few hundred on a 65000 vehicle makes me shake my head some days.


lol makes no sense :facepalm:


----------



## Mansel160 (Jul 15, 2017)

Reg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Lowdiville is a joke take extra time to blend, if your taking extra time to paint, then you might as shoot the whole panel! What a bitch "I pride my self on doing invisible blends"fagdeville nothing pride full about blending clear just the quickie way Puto!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Lowdiville is a joke take extra time to blend, if your taking extra time to paint, then you might as shoot the whole panel! What a bitch "I pride my self on doing invisible blends"fagdeville nothing pride full about blending clear just the quickie way Puto!


Welcome to 2012 bro


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol just notice that


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Lol just notice that


Mucho pisto


----------

